# Fast Car Festival, Donington Park, July 30th + 31st



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I've just received an email about the Fast Car Festival, will GTROC be represented? They're currently offering free tickets for club stands!
http://www.thefastcarfestival.co.uk/club-tickets


----------

